# Any rides to Fort Collins from Boulder?



## Rocky_Road (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anybody ride from Boulder to Fort Collins? It's approximately 62 miles there. Some day I'd like to go down friday, stay with my girlfriend for the weekend, then come back to Boulder sunday. I was hoping I could join a group that may be doing it sometime or if anybody has suggestions on a route that would be great too


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

It is a great ride. Look up the route they do for the MS 150 each year. Even without support, there is not much traffic on those roads. Also be sure to loop in Horsetooth Resevoir as part of the ride. Beautiful up there. Good riding...


----------



## Rocky_Road (Oct 2, 2012)

I found this when looking for MS 150, MS150 Day 1 in Boulder To Fort Collins, CO | MapMyTri That site is sweet

Looks like a cool ride! My ladie's house is actually one mountain west of Horsetooth. I drive up there every weekend almost. This route would take me right by it, could be perfect. That elevation climb may prove to be quite a challenge though. I'm gonna need a little more conditioning first I believe. Can you comment on what such a climb is like? I'm in shape, but haven't ever done that many miles in one trip nor rode up a mountain on a bike.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

It's been a few years since I've ridden those climbs, but they are not too difficult. If you can ride the distance, then you can do the climbs.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

If you are worried about climbing then look up the route for MS 150 from this year. We didn't didn't do Horsetooth. It was a very easy ride. The only problem was the heat.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Rocky_Road said:


> I found this when looking for MS 150, MS150 Day 1 in Boulder To Fort Collins, CO | MapMyTri That site is sweet
> 
> Looks like a cool ride! My ladie's house is actually one mountain west of Horsetooth. I drive up there every weekend almost. This route would take me right by it, could be perfect. That elevation climb may prove to be quite a challenge though. I'm gonna need a little more conditioning first I believe. Can you comment on what such a climb is like? I'm in shape, but haven't ever done that many miles in one trip nor rode up a mountain on a bike.


If you have never done that many miles in one trip, then it will be challenging. However, if you are truly "in shape," then it won't be something you can't handle if you block out enough time and keep hydrated with enough nutrition / calories down as well. After riding the hills around Horsetooth (not sure what would be involved for you there getting from your starting point), it is really quite a flat course and only wind and low temps could create an issue. This week is supposed to be warm, so go for it! Good riding...


----------



## Gaven32 (Nov 1, 2012)

I like cycling but i need some training.That level go up may confirm to be quite a task though. I'm going to need a little more training first I believe. Can you thoughts on what such a go up is like? I'm in form, but haven't ever done that many distance in one journey nor rode up a hill on a bicycle.


----------



## colorider7 (Jun 14, 2012)

Gaven32 said:


> I like cycling but i need some training.That level go up may confirm to be quite a task though. I'm going to need a little more training first I believe. Can you thoughts on what such a go up is like? I'm in form, but haven't ever done that many distance in one journey nor rode up a hill on a bicycle.


Not sure where you are starting from, but it is a big jump to go from say 20 miles to the 75 or so that would be involved -- in addition, if you throw in some hills (and have never done them before) -- I would not recommend it -- I would recommend checking the course and perhaps doing pieces of it (down by Carter Lake perhaps) -- the views of the Front Range are amazing and you can get used to the conditions and work up to it -- I would do some hills separately and cut down the mileage on those training days, and then combine hills with distance -- Good Riding...


----------



## dpoker52 (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks for the info on the MS150


----------

